# [WIP] The NON Official Rootzwiki Minecraft Server!



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

NON Official Rootzwiki Minecraft Server!
IP: _107.3.161.19_
Info: Server is currently NOT 24/7 due to the fact that I self host.
MOAR INFO: Server is still a WIP, Permissions and plugins need to be configured before we hit prime time!

QUESTION: I know alot of you have servers you use for work and stuffs, if anyone could provide me with some free hosting for the minecraft server, that would be awesome!

I need help on this project, and any help offered is appreciated!

PLUGINS:
-iSafe
-LWC
-SideKick
-SimpleJail
-WorldEdit
-WorldGuard
-bPermissions


----------



## mbobino (Aug 13, 2011)

This.

Actually sounds fun. I'd be interested!


----------



## rmkilc (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been running one since April. www.rmkilc.com

Sent from my Motorola Atrix using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool. I also set up my own server, so PM me if you want in


----------



## anmtrn (Jul 27, 2011)

This sounds like a lot of fun, especially for after Donald can I get in??


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

My Server: _107.3.161.198_
_Open on weekdays at 5:30am to 7:30am, 3pm to 9pm_
_Weekends: almost 24:7_


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I Is Running A Server Outa my room







But i wantz in!!!


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i will setup a beast server.... in 2 weeks. 24/7


----------



## anmtrn (Jul 27, 2011)

Are there any team projects?? As my friend and I will be playing


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone hosting a server?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I hosted one for a while for my friends to play on but then they stopped and took I took it down. I guess I could start it back up again if no one else will. If I had to start it back up my server has bukkit with multiple plugins.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

winner00 said:


> I hosted one for a while for my friends to play on but then they stopped and took I took it down. I guess I could start it back up again if no one else will. If I had to start it back up my server has bukkit with multiple plugins.


would be sweet if you could man!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

winner00 said:


> I hosted one for a while for my friends to play on but then they stopped and took I took it down. I guess I could start it back up again if no one else will. If I had to start it back up my server has bukkit with multiple plugins.


whoa you're just like me. I used to have a quite popular server till nobody played on it anymore... then I took it down!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thinking about buying a server when 1.2 comes out... worth it?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bretth18 said:


> Thinking about buying a server when 1.2 comes out... worth it?


If you want somebody to host a server I'm in. Like I said, got previous hosting experience from earlier.
Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> If you want somebody to host a server I'm in. Like I said, got previous hosting experience from earlier.
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


i just created one, its whitelisted for now, gimme your minecraft username and i will add u in

the IP is _107.3.161.198_


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> i just created one, its whitelisted for now, gimme your minecraft username and i will add u in
> 
> the IP is _107.3.161.198_


Said I'm not whitelisted D:


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bretth18 said:


> i just created one, its whitelisted for now, gimme your minecraft username and i will add u in
> 
> the IP is _107.3.161.198_


take a stab at my username... jellybellys


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok I got failed to connect to server. Is it because it's whitelisted?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

whitelisted, and sorry guys it wont be back up until monday night I am doing maintenance


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Still down. Can't wait to play? Is it creative or survival?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Server is going online, please please please show some respect and don't grief. Current mode is survival, if you want to make something cool, i can easily switch you to creative


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bretth18 said:


> Server is going online, please please please show some respect and don't grief. Current mode is survival, if you want to make something cool, i can easily switch you to creative


I love survival. thanks! I'll be on in a bit.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you whitelist me? Name is winner00. I would like to check it out. Also my server is ready to go if you would like to see mine. Still has a few bugs to figure out. It is a bukkit server with 41 plugins and has a few different worlds.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Still cant connect. Is it down?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you guys want to check out my server here is the address: _76.8.202.84:25566_


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

server is up


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

winner00 said:


> If you guys want to check out my server here is the address: _76.8.202.84:25566_


will you be running this 24/7? i ask because i cannot currently run mine 24/7 or admin it 24/7 due to the fact that i am still in high school


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bretth18 said:


> server is up


still appears down. anyone else?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> still appears down. anyone else?


Works for me. See if you can join my server.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

winner00 said:


> Works for me. See if you can join my server.


I think it was just temp down. Logged in like 5 mins later and it worked.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

NOTE: Server will be down for a little amount of time tonight, installing a bunch of awesome plugins!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bretth18 said:


> NOTE: Server will be down for a little amount of time tonight, installing a bunch of awesome plugins!


Awesome! What are you installing?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Awesome! What are you installing?


Chest locks, some anti grief tools, jails, and a mobile command plugin


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bretth18 said:


> Chest locks, some anti grief tools, jails, and a mobile command plugin


No WorldEdit?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

if anyone knows anything about setting up permissions, i could use some help...


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> No WorldEdit?


i already added in world edit, its fully functional.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bretth18 said:


> if anyone knows anything about setting up permissions, i could use some help...


are you using permissionsex? that is really easy to set up. used it on my old server.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> are you using permissionsex? that is really easy to set up. used it on my old server.


yes, i dont get how to set it up


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bretth18 said:


> yes, i dont get how to set it up


https://github.com/t3hk0d3/PermissionsEx/wiki/


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

my permissions.yml http://pastebin.com/Fe9H13cz
my config.yml http://pastebin.com/eknYKu2i

i do not understand why i cant execute any permissions ex commands, it seems set up to me


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> my permissions.yml http://pastebin.com/Fe9H13cz
> my config.yml http://pastebin.com/eknYKu2i
> 
> i do not understand why i cant execute any permissions ex commands, it seems set up to me


You have to add users to the bottom on the permissions.yml.

Like this:


```
<br />
users:<br />
	AnotherPlayer:<br />
		group:<br />
		- default<br />
	YourPlayerName:<br />
		group:<br />
		- Admins
```


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Also make sure that you are ysing 4 spaces instead of a tab. I saw that you were using spaces on pastebin, but i know that leads to trouble with ymls.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

ugh, still cant get it to work! Oh well, server is online


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

NOTE: Once i can get all my permissions/plugins all set up, my server will be running close to 24/7. I will be recruiting some admins also. To make this extra special, I am going to work on making the server Android Themed!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

can anyone help with plugins/permissions?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> can anyone help with plugins/permissions?


I can since I already have a server set up with everything. Should be easy to get setup. Probably just missing something small.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

never mind! I got permissions to work using bpermissions! getting all my plugins set up as we speak!!!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

check the OP for an updated list of the currently installed plugins!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Using any spoutcraft plugins? Those are pretty nice.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Y NOBODY PLAY ON MY SERVER?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Come on guys, i need help getting things built!


----------

